# Honey heater box



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Easiest thing would be to use an old chest freezer or refrigerator. A couple of light bulbs for a heat source and an inexpensive poultry incubator thermostat to control them. 

I built one myself out of an old chest freezer. I used a cheap ceramic heater with a fan that I rewired so that the fan runs all the time and only the heater turns on and off. I disabled the built in thermostat and used a digital one instead. I found that without some sort of circulation the temperature differential from top to bottom of the freezer could be significant. I put the heater in the bottom of the chest with a wooden rack above it on which I can set my buckets. I'll post some pictures tonight.

A couple of members from our local association built one with light bulb and a chest freeser reject. Apparently some place near Ottawa, Ohio manufactures chest freezers and will sell the rejects (without the compressor) pretty cheap.

-Tim


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I like the poultry thermostat idea.The fan takes care of the small height i had planed on and i have the ceramic heater. Ill have to check on the freezer rejects.

Thanks Tim Ottawa is closer to you if i make the trip you may see a strange guy pull in with a freezer on the pickup lol.

My honey busness is not that big yet but it gets bigger every year so it is make something bigger now or do it again later.
Bob


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I saw one that I like. It was a small metal trashcan. I think the outside (maybe the inside) was lined with 1-2" of insulation that looked liked metal. There was a false bottom upon which you could set a 5G bucked or numerous jars. Under the false bottom there were 3 lights that were thermostatically controlled. I would like to start putting more of my honey in buckets instead of in bottles and this seemed like a good solution. Easy to leave outside in case of fire.


----------



## janvanhamont (Mar 10, 2004)

Mitch,

I build a honey heater some time ago and I am very pleased with it. I can put a five gallon bucket of honey in it or several cardboard boxes filled with jars, or individual jars. It is thermostatically controlled (thermostat from Walter T Kelley).
This heater is based on a 35 gallon drum. The inside is lined with plastic bubble based insulation with an aluminum liner on both sides. It will take several layers but the roll I bought at Home Depot had plenty to spare. Inside,I put a galvanized trash can. On the bottom I mounted a resistor and a fan, a light bulb would also work (however remember that an exposed light bulb is against the rules governing honey production). The fan will circulate the heat evenly. Above this a circular grill is mounted (which you van buy in the barbecue section of Home Depot). This grill sits on three metal stands and is about 6 inches from the floor. From this grill hangs the resistor and muffin fan so this assembly can be lifted out for cleaning the trash can. On top in the trash can the thermostat sensor is mounted. The thermostat itself is located outside on the 35 gallon drum in a metal handy box(the original box had too many sharp edges and was not very suitable for exposed mounting..
The trash can lid can be put on the trash can while in use, although I had to remove the handle so the lid of the 35 gallon barrel would also fit (a piece of rope replaced the handle.
This is a clean operation. The trash can can still be lifted out for cleaning in case there is accidental spillage. The plastic bubble insulation with its aluminum protective layers is very hygenic and no irritating fiberglass. With the double wall, insulation and double lid it is very economical to use. When not in use the lid will hermetically seal this contraption against contamination by insects and dust.
The 35 gallon drum is still easy to move through door openings and can be easily transported.
I bought a new 35 gallan drum so the inside wall will stay clean as it is coated with an epoxy. A slight invonvenience with the drum is that the lid is tightened with a screw and not with a quick closing handle. However more money will by the quick release handle. 
For a resistor I used an OHMITE resistor, 100 ohm 175 W (available from electronics supply houses). The barbecue grill is a circular 14 inch grill.The fan is a six inch muffin fan.
The entire unit works on 117VAC.
One big advantage to whole unit in operation with both lids in place that it is fire proof.
The complete honey melter can be purchased for
$ 250.00.exclusive shipping.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I made a simple box out of 1" wood, wiring in three, regular light bulb sockets (60 or 100 watt bulbs) in the bottom. It was made to fit two five-gallon buckets, side by side. I ran two, 2x4's along the inside, elevated about 6" off the bottom. This keeps my light source on the bottom and my buckets suspended.

I used a simple thermostat for a water heater. It shuts off around 130 degrees, then kicks back on around 90 degrees. They sell these in any home improvement stores.

The top was made from a scrap piece of styrofoam insulation.

This is no big deal. I had no plans. Just started building it one day.

And, FWIW, I got cute and tried to heat a bucket with a honey gate on the bottom of the bucket. Warmed honey has a miraculous way of dripping out past the tightest honey gate. I now only warm up plain buckets.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I have now posted pictures and details of the warmer I built on my webpage. http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/beekeeping.phtml

Last year I had to warm up several (26) buckets at once for one order. I had a couple weeks, but all I had then was one of the band heaters that only heated one at a time. So I built a 4'x4'x4' cube out of 3 4'x8' sheets of 2" of that pink foam insulation and a couple of spikes and duct tape to hold the 'box' together. I'm not sure my wife liked the huge pink 'box' in the house, but it did work well.

-Tim


----------



## BEECANUCK (Jul 12, 2005)

Mitch-
I made one a few years ago where I encased 1 inch
syrofoam between two pieces of plywood and built this into a box with a hindged lid.For heat I used roof deicing heat cable (for reducing ice build up in winter)which I laced across the bottom and covered with hardware cloth.Home Depot or Building Centre should carry it in your area.
Hope this helps

Rick


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I like the freezer plan or something thatcan not burn thru befor the fire goes out,Thanks for the pics Tim.All the ideas look like they will work.Thanks to all for the input.

Bob


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Any one here know where one might get one of the reject freezers?


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Post for it on your local freecycle list.

http://www.freecycle.org/

[ November 29, 2005, 11:01 AM: Message edited by: dcross ]


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

Also check Craigslist (Craigslist.com). Be sure to navigate to your nearest city first, then either post in the "Wanted" section or wait for one to come up in the "Free" section (check VERY often, and be the FIRST to respond!). You're much more likely to get one that actually works, but then you'd also be able to use it to freeze drone comb or honey frames for wax moth eggs/larvae. I see one or two chest freezers a week on Craigslist here in the Phila area









[ November 29, 2005, 07:56 PM: Message edited by: PA Pete ]


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

At the moment I have a large computor cardboard box that I placed a small ceramic heater inside, that has an adjustable setting. I have just finished slowly processing some crystalized chunk honey in glass 1lb. jars. It came out great.
I am hoping to do the same with a good amount of plastic bears. I will go very slow as I am not sure how this will effect the plastic.

I think just about anything that would hold heat would do. Its the heater and control thats the trick. Not sure if I need something like an old freezer taking up that much room. I could stack about 5 cases or more in the box and I can flaten the box and store it when I am finished.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Bjorn
You are right about the space but i have room so far.i figure the heater box is like all the other equipment may as well do it right and make it big enough the first time I am planning on a out building sometime in the next year or 2.Then ill have a very nice honey house in the one side.Just now starting to think of drawing up the plans.Funny thing about selling honey it just keeps growing and i just hate getting into a cold truck in winter.So The beekeeping stuff has get out of the garage.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi all
I found a thermostat at a local electric supply house for attic fans, it goes up to 130 degrees.

Price is right, $12.30 I am going to pick one up and see if I can get it to work.

I will have to reverse the switch control I think

[ November 30, 2005, 11:21 AM: Message edited by: BerkeyDavid ]


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Reverse the switch control...

I went with the thermostat to a water heater that cuts off at 130 degrees. No reversing needed. It comes back on at 86 degrees. It is adjustable. They are available at any home improvement or larger hardware store.

My heat source for my box is 3 100 watt light bulbs, wired in with normal light sockets for a ceiling fixture. I have them on the bottom of the box and the buckets are suspended on 2x4's above them. Bottom heat always works better.

I also went to the outdoor section of my home improvement store. I have a digital thermometer with minimum/maximum and indoor/outdoor designations. My thermometer hangs on the outside of my box, the cord and "outdoor" sensor hangs in the box. This way I know the range of the temperatures I'm subjecting my honey to.

I had some chunk honey (comb honey in a jar) crystalize. Using only one of my light bulbs, I managed to re-liquify the jars with no apparent damage to the comb.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Know another idea on where to pick up a freezer that may be in good shape.Just thought of it today.when my frig. gave up on me i got a new one and the store where o bought it hauled it away.Now i am thinking i can cll them and may be get one with good seals and a newer style that is not so heavy as the oldies i have found so far.


----------

